# Hario Buono Copper Pouring Kettle



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Just seen this of coffee hit!

Looks lovely and if you have £120 laying around I guess might be worth it!!

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-buono-copper-kettle


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw this in Tokyu Hands; I didn't think much of it to be honest, the kalita coppers are better constructed.


----------

